# en mangeant



## franro2003

Bonjour!!
Je voulais poser une question sur cette phrase.
"En mangeant beaucoup de yahourts, tu grandiras".
Est-elle correcte? Merci


----------



## melu85

Oui, c'est correct mais je pense qu'on dirait plus naturellement "si tu manges beaucoup de yaourts..." ( ce n'est que mon avis)


----------



## franro2003

Merci!!!
Oui, je dirais aussi l'autre, mais c'est un élève qui m'a posé la question et je voulais être sûr


----------



## itka

_C'est en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron _(proverbe) et c'est en mangeant beaucoup de yaourts qu'on devient un ...géant !


----------



## janpol

Peut-on vraiment être certain que les yahourts possèdent cette vertu ?!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

janpol said:


> Peut-on vraiment être certain que les yahourts  _yaourts / yoghourts _possèdent cette vertu ?!


Raisonnablement aussi sûr que dans le cas de la soupe...


----------



## janpol

Merci, JeanDeSponde, je me perds tjrs entre les diverses orthographes de ce mot (d'autant qu'il y a encore "yogourt").


----------



## JeanDeSponde

janpol said:


> [...] (d'autant qu'il y a encore "*yogourt*").


Exact ! Je l'avais oublié, celui-là...


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

J'arrive un peu tard, juste pour dire qu'il s'agit d'un *gérondif*, temps qui établit un lien de simultanéité ou de causalité entre deux actions réalisées par un même sujet : « En coupant du bois il s'est fait mal / En arrivant il a salué tout le monde.»


----------



## scriptum

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> deux actions réalisées par un même sujet


En voici encore un exemple: "L'appétit vient en mangeant". L'appétit mange et vient en même temps. Il y a très longtemps, quand j'apprenais le français à l'école, cette phrase me faisait beaucoup rire...


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Belle exception qui confirme la règle !  

Plus sérieusement : _L'appétit *de celui qui mange*, lui vient *pendant qu'il mange*._


----------



## On Retrouve a Paris

scriptum said:


> En voici encore un exemple: *"L'appétit vient en mangeant"*. L'appétit mange et vient en même temps. Il y a très longtemps, quand j'apprenais le français à l'école, cette phrase me faisait beaucoup rire...



Literalement, cela ne me fait pas rire, il y a autre sens dans cette expression


----------



## melu85

On Retrouve a Paris said:


> Literalement, cela ne me fait pas rire, il y a autre sens dans cette expression


 Cette phrase n'est pas spécialement drôle en soi.


----------



## On Retrouve a Paris

Merci beaucoup Melu! Bonne nuit à toi!


----------



## Esquimaude

Certains esprits mal tournés () pourraient voir une autre signification à "vient", mais enfin...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Esquimaude said:


> Certains esprits mal tournés () pourraient voir une autre signification à "vient", mais enfin...


Ah bon ? Non.  Je voyais plutôt l'appétit personnifié, sur ses deux pattes arrières qui se déplace pendant qu'il mange...


----------



## Esquimaude

Ah! Je préfère l'image, en effet c'est amusant


----------



## On Retrouve a Paris

Pardon, je ne comprends rien,               veuillez             vous m'éclairer à propos du subjet de votre discussion  vous deux en discutent?
une autre signification à "vient", et l'appétit personnifié, sur ses deux pattes arrières qui se déplace pendant qu'il mange


----------



## scriptum

On Retrouve a Paris said:


> Pardon, je vois rien, veuilliez vous m'éclaircir que vous deux en discutent?
> une autre signification à "vient", et l'appétit personnifié, sur ses deux pattes arrières qui se déplace pendant qu'il mange


 
Je vais essayer une explication.
"_En mangeant, mille pensées lui traversaient la tête_": formellement, il est possible que le mot "_pensées_" soit le sujet du verbe "_manger_".
On pourrait donc reformuler la phrase en disant "_mille pensées mangeaient en lui traversant la tête_".
C'est une des ambiguïtés syntactiques qui amusent souvent les non-francophones. Et, comme on le voit ici, les francophones aussi.


----------



## On Retrouve a Paris

merci beaucoup pour votre explication! mais je me demande ce qu'est drôle dans cette phrase: mille pensées mangeaient en lui traversant la tête, en fait, je ne comprends pas ce que cette phrase veut dire, mon français est encore si mal que des fois ma tête est assez lente à comprendre des choses comme ça. Enfin, ffffu...


----------



## Esquimaude

En fait, je trouve que de tels cas ressemblent à des ruptures de construction, d'où l'ambiguïté...

Par exemple, dans la phrase "Âgé de 70 ans, son travail était devenu trop dur pour lui", il y une rupture de construction syntaxique puisque, littéralement, la phrase signifie que c'est le travail qui est âgé de 70 ans. 

En révision linguistique, on corrigerait la phrase pour obtenir quelque chose comme "Âgé de 70 ans, il trouvait désormais son travail trop dur" ou encore "Puisque George était âgé de 70 ans, son travail était devenu trop dur lui".

Dans le cas de "en mangeant, mille pensées lui traversaient la tête", c'est moins flagrant, tout de même, mais est-ce que c'est une formulation correcte? Je m'interroge.


----------



## janpol

Cette phrase assez surréaliste pourrait servir à montrer que la construction de la phrase "En mangeant, mille pensées traversaient..." admise à l'époque classique et encore utilisée à l'époque moderne par les meilleurs auteurs ("En les voyant, une sorte de choc électrique secoua Sally" A. Maurois), est discutable. 
Grevisse précise à ce sujet : "Les grammairiens condamnent les phrases construites comme les suivantes : "Connaissant votre générosité, ma demande ne saurait être mal reçue.", "Ayant bien récité ma leçon, le professeur m'a attribué la note 18". C'est-à-dire  des phrases où l'action exprimée par le verbe à un mode impersonnel n'est de toute évidence pas faite par le sujet du verbe à un mode personnel qui suit.
En ce qui concerne la phrase citée ici, je dirais plutôt : "En mangeant, je sentais mon esprit traversé par mille pensées" OU "Alors que je mangeais, mille pensées traversaient....."


----------



## janpol

J'ai rédigé mon message sans avoir eu connaissance de celui d'Esquimaude mais il se trouve que nous partageons les mêmes doutes.


----------



## Nanon

Il y a certes de quoi douter. On pourrait voir mille pensées en train de creuser des galeries à coups de mandibules dans l'esprit du personnage !...


----------



## scriptum

On Retrouve a Paris said:


> mais je me demande ce qu'est drôle dans cette phrase: mille pensées mangeaient en lui traversant la tête, en fait, je ne comprends pas ce que cette phrase veut dire, mon français est encore si mal que des fois ma tête est assez lente à comprendre des choses comme ça. Enfin, ffffu...


On Retrouve a Paris, la phrase "mille pensées mangeaient..." n'a aucun sens. Elle est absurde, et elle évoque des images grotesques qui n'ont rien à voir avec la réalité. C'est justement cette absurdité qui est amusante. Tout au moins pour certaines gens.


----------



## On Retrouve a Paris

Merci beaucopu à Esquimaude, janpol et scriptum, je vois absolument ce qui est 'amusant' maintenant, merci beaucoup!


----------



## On Retrouve a Paris

En lisant mot par mot de vos posts, je voudrais vous remercier janpol et Esquimaude, tous les exemples que vous avez donné dans vos post sont très comprensibles, utiles pour moi, je suis vraiment très réconnaissante!


----------



## Cath.S.

Pour moi, l'appétit vient en mangeant _peut_ sembler drôle (pas drôle à se rouler par terre, tout de même ) simplement parce que c'est un paradoxe, l'appétit étant censé être ce qui nous pousse à manger.


----------



## scriptum

egueule said:


> c'est un paradoxe, l'appétit étant censé être ce qui nous pousse à manger


...se dit-on en essayant vainement de boucler sa ceinture...


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Tout vient de la boutade de Scriptum... et j'emploie délibérément un euphémisme!


----------

